# New night optic setup



## YeagerSights (Jul 13, 2010)

Well purchased this practically new Gen1 ATN MK410 Spartan off of CL at a steal and figured I would try it out on my crossbow even though after reading a few threads on some other forums said they wont last long on a crossbow bc of the dual recoil. Well since I diddnt pay much for it I put it on the bow and have shot about 75-100 times at 40 yards and it has been dead on everytime. And the image is pretty remarkable for the Gen1 even at 100yrds plus. I was really suprised and havent had to use the illuminator yet. Might be different in some dense woods at night where i will be probably using it the most to stick some hogs. But to say the least if your looking for a good NV scope and dont want to spend alot of money then I would recommend the ATN . Only con is the size I would have to say.


----------



## artrios (May 10, 2011)

nice setup first ive seen on a bow


----------



## Huntnfish (Apr 20, 2005)

Sweet


----------

